# cleaning lawnmower deck



## nikeman (Nov 8, 2010)

I looked for a jack point but did not see any. I'm assuming it'd be best to jack up the front vs the back.


----------



## cgoll (Apr 23, 2008)

Just curious; why do you "need to clean the deck"? Beyond using a leaf blower to remove clippings and leaves, what is the result you're trying to achieve?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Got a set of ramps that are used to drive a vehicle up on to change the oil?
That decks easy enough to remove so it can be flipped over for cleaning and removing the blades for sharping.


----------



## nikeman (Nov 8, 2010)

cgoll said:


> Just curious; why do you "need to clean the deck"? Beyond using a leaf blower to remove clippings and leaves, what is the result you're trying to achieve?


Because grass and diet builds up underneath the deck and causes rust and poor cutting over time. 

I plan on replacing the blades with mulching blades next year since my current blades are damaged by tree roots.


----------



## djlandkpl (Jan 29, 2013)

I coat my deck with PAM cooking spray. It really prevents grass from sticking. Periodically reapply.


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

FYI: I have always cleaned my mower deck on my Toro Z turn mower after each use- -always. I use a compressed air hose from my shop for the top of the deck. There is a place on the top of the deck to attach a water hose. You turn on the water, turn on the blades and it really cleans the bottom of the deck.


----------



## cgoll (Apr 23, 2008)

OK; I understand better now. I guess I got confused when you said "spray the top of the deck".

Anyway; I'd just blow off the top side fairly regularly and periodically scrape any major debris off the bottom side with a stout putty knife.

I can't say I've ever heard of a mower deck rusting out. Nor can I see how you could wash it and get it so clean (AND DRY) that there was no residual clipping junk to cause rust in the long term.

But, if you've got the time, have at it...


----------



## nikeman (Nov 8, 2010)

Thanks guys. I've been looking around and found this at tractor supply. It says it has a 300 lb weight limit and my mower (cub cadet ltx 1040) has a weight of 468ish lbs. All the videos I've seen show this lifting mowers like mine with the bigger deck. I'm guessing that since it only lifts up the front half that my mower will work? 300 lbs doesn't seem like much for riding mowers considering I have one of the smaller ones you can get. 

http://m.tractorsupply.com/en/store/pro-lift-lawn-mower-lift?cm_vc=IOPDP


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

When mine goes up it gets full service. Deck cleaned, blades sharpened, greased, lubed and oil change, belts inspected, started and PTO engaged for pulley operation inspection, tire pressure adjusted and or tire repair. I still get down on the ground fairly good but working there and then trying to get up is the problem.


----------



## nikeman (Nov 8, 2010)

Fairview said:


> When mine goes up it gets full service. Deck cleaned, blades sharpened, greased, lubed and oil change, belts inspected, started and PTO engaged for pulley operation inspection, tire pressure adjusted and or tire repair. I still get down on the ground fairly good but working there and then trying to get up is the problem.


That looks a little sketchy. Lol. How do you get it up like that and back down?


----------



## PaulBob (Dec 5, 2008)

djlandkpl said:


> I coat my deck with PAM cooking spray. It really prevents grass from sticking. Periodically reapply.


Smart man! 

I have a Ferris IS2000z commercial zero turn (52" deck) and I coat my deck with used motor oil after cleaning and for winter storage.

How you jack up your mower will depend on what kind of mower it is.. Most small consumer ride-on units can simply be lifted up by a couple of strong guys.. You could then place the wheels on cinder blocks or other raised platform.

More commercialized units like mine can weigh up to 1000 lbs or more and will require a hydraulic jack.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

nikeman said:


> That looks a little sketchy. Lol. How do you get it up like that and back down?


It would be difficult to push it off. But being safety minded I do have the grand kids step back a few steps when I engage the PTO.

Getting it up. I have a real strong wife that holds it in position while I set the saw horses. The only time she complains is when I have to go look for the horses.:laughing: Just kidding of course.

It's all done with the Briggs and Chevy horses, a stick of wood 24" long, a 4x4 chock block and knowing how.:thumbup:


----------



## nikeman (Nov 8, 2010)

Is it safe to pressure wash under the deck?


----------



## djlandkpl (Jan 29, 2013)

nikeman said:


> Is it safe to pressure wash under the deck?


I use one on mine. Just be careful around the spindles. You don't want to force water into them and trash the bearings.


----------



## nikeman (Nov 8, 2010)

What are the spindles? Where the blades attach?


----------



## djlandkpl (Jan 29, 2013)

nikeman said:


> What are the spindles? Where the blades attach?



Yes. It's the shaft the blade bolts to and the part above it.


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

nikeman said:


> Thanks guys. I've been looking around and found this at tractor supply. It says it has a 300 lb weight limit and my mower (cub cadet ltx 1040) has a weight of 468ish lbs. All the videos I've seen show this lifting mowers like mine with the bigger deck. I'm guessing that since it only lifts up the front half that my mower will work? 300 lbs doesn't seem like much for riding mowers considering I have one of the smaller ones you can get.
> 
> http://m.tractorsupply.com/en/store/pro-lift-lawn-mower-lift?cm_vc=IOPDP


 
Save yourself some money here.


http://www.harborfreight.com/catalogsearch/result?q=lawn+mower+lift


----------



## 95PGTTech (Jun 24, 2014)

Take the deck off. It is held on with safety pins specifically for easy removal/slide out the side.


----------



## nikeman (Nov 8, 2010)

Canarywood1 said:


> Save yourself some money here.
> 
> http://www.harborfreight.com/catalogsearch/result?q=lawn+mower+lift


Damn. I bought the one at tractor supply yesterday. I always forget to check harbor freight but I like what I got and it works good.


----------



## PaulBob (Dec 5, 2008)

Canarywood1 said:


> Save yourself some money here.
> 
> 
> http://www.harborfreight.com/catalogsearch/result?q=lawn+mower+lift



There is no way I would ever trust my safety or an expensive piece of equipment to something sold by harbor freight.. 

That place sells such garbage I can't believe they're still in business..


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

PaulBob said:


> There is no way I would ever trust my safety or an expensive piece of equipment to something sold by harbor freight..
> 
> That place sells such garbage I can't believe they're still in business..


 
I was at Tractor supply yesterday and looked at their lift, identical to Harbor freight's lift, they probably sell to Tractor supply.


----------



## nikeman (Nov 8, 2010)

Canarywood1 said:


> I was at Tractor supply yesterday and looked at their lift, identical to Harbor freight's lift, they probably sell to Tractor supply.


Only difference in the 2 is that the harbor freight has a seperate foot pedal to lower the mower back down where you have to loosen the screw on the jack by hand on the one I got.


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

nikeman said:


> Only difference in the 2 is that the harbor freight has a seperate foot pedal to lower the mower back down where you have to loosen the screw on the jack by hand on the one I got.


 
Harbor freight has 2 models, one is with the foot pedal and the other one is like yours, but the price is the same for both.


----------



## alexjoe (Jun 10, 2013)

Pressure wash will be work in this regard for the Deck.


----------

